# Punch (Hon) London Club Cigar Review - Punch me



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For a small cigar, the London Club really delivers on taste and value. I've found these these to be well rolled and they burn well, just take easy ...

Read the full review here: Punch (Hon) London Club Cigar Review - Punch me


----------

